# The other Citroen (Rust in Peace)



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I posted these pics on the Modeling forum when I first joined Hobbytalk. They were in a thread about something else and I don't think most of you have seen them.
I mentioned in my other thread about ending up with a spare kit. This is what I ended up doing with it.
There's so many mods I can't remember them all but some of them included scratchbuilding the top of the block and remodelling the whole block to represent stripped castings. The studs are all threaded sprue except the head studs. They're springs. I thinned all panels to scale thickness with a dremel then made rust holes with a knife. The front end was modified to represent a heavy impact. The left hand front has been forced back a scale 12". All bracketry is scratchbuilt from sheet styrene and aluminium sheet.








There's no interior in the car- I wasn't prepared to scratchbuild all the crap that goes in there!! Instead I sprayed the windows with Dullcote then wiped them down. Problem solved! The rust is done with Tamiya dull red lacquer, flour, and washes of Tamiya acrylics.








The back of the car is filled with assorted bits and pieces so that the interior can't be seen thru the trunk. The old wood is balsa that's been scraped with a knife blade then weathered with a wash of Tamiya flat black acrylic. The aluminium parts are painted with Humbrol grey, then while still wet flour was sprinkled over them for texture. Another coat of grey, then washes of black and a drybrush with the grey then white. The fence was done the same way as the wood in the trunk. The grass was a challenge that took months!!:drunk: It's made from brush bristles and is planted in holes drilled in the base. I burnt out a brand new Dremel whilst doing it!! 
This project was heaps of fun and I recommend everyone have a go at doing one at least once in your life.
Any questions are welcome. I hope you like it....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Incredible work on this Chris ! This work of yours was also featured in a four page spread in a well known Modeling Mag...I still have the issue:thumbsup:
Your rusting method is fantastic!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis:thumbsup:. I was getting kinda lonely here.........
This one was a nice, fun build- not like the SOB one in the other thread!! I've still got 2 copies of Modelart left. I hear I devalued the publishers business.....

Chris.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That sorta makes me want to cry...


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Chris, you really have this modeling thing down. Another fine piece of work. 
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome, I just tried to do rust on my H-pipe yesterday for the Cuda, Not nearly as good as yours, it doesn't have the texture, but it looks a little bit like it. I just took brown and put it over the aluminum and then smeared it with a paper towel before it dried haha.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Steve, Chris, and Alyssa!
I'm sorry I made you cry Steve. 
Alyssa, doing rust is fairly easy once you know the technique. This is how I do it:
1) I paint the part with a dull red colour. I use enamel on smaller parts. Put it on thickly so it stays wet for a few minutes.
2) Sprinkle flour on the part and leave it to dry. Then brush any loose flour off the part.
3) Give the part another coat of dull red. Use an old paintbrush as you'll end up with flour in the bristles and ferrule(the steel piece that holds the bristles) effectively wrecking the brush. You can use that brush for future rustwork.
4) Once the whole thing's dry, Thin Tamiya flat brown acrylic with water "til you have a "wash" of super thin paint. Brush the wash over the part and let it dry. Repeat as often as neccessary 'til you have a nice random effect.
5) Give the part a wash of flat black acrylic. 
6) Drybrush (dip the brush in paint then wipe most of the paint off on a paper towel 'til there's the slightest hint of paint on the towel) the part with the dull red enamel to highlight the roughness.
That's the basics. If you experiment and practice, you'll find it gets easier as you go along.
You can also use a product called "Rustall" that's available at most hobbyshops. It produces a pleasant random rust effect.

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Steve, Chris, and Alyssa!
> I'm sorry I made you cry Steve.
> Alyssa, doing rust is fairly easy once you know the technique. This is how I do it:
> 1) I paint the part with a dull red colour. I use enamel on smaller parts. Put it on thickly so it stays wet for a few minutes.
> ...


Wow Chris that's amazing! That makes me want to buy a model just to "wreck" it. I will definitely have to try that sometime. I'd rather use your method than rustall, I mean it so much more artistic, I love it! Thanks for the write up.:thumbsup:
-Alyssa


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries Alyssa. I prefer my technique for exactly that reason! Rustall's great, but it's not really my thing....
One way to practice the technique is to try it on old parts or even sprues. 
Once you're comfortable with it, you can add washes of other colours like orange, yellow, red, blue, etc. Just mix the wet washes on the part and it adds another dimension. The main thing is to make it patchy, and to use flat paints. Glosses won't work.

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks! I would love to definitely try that on some sprues. I'll let you know how I do :lol:


----------



## budsvtec (Feb 8, 2005)

WOW that is amazing.....Looks great.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks budsvtec!
I appreciate it mate.

Chris.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow,...I'm late seeing these...but man you have some wonderfull skills...even the fence looks great..

Steve


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks excellent! I didn't know you were into cars!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Trevor.
Yeah mate- I'm deeply into model cars though nowhere near as addicted as I am with the figures! I mainly build and collect the oddball stuff like themed showcars and bikes.
Pieces like the Citroen usually only come about when I'm commissioned to build them....

Chris.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Yo, Chris, found one not so rusty. She's elegant either way.


































It's for sale on Ebay right now.

Found it on my favorite rusty car site BaT


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Steve:wave:.
Sorry mate, but wrong car!! The pics you posted are of a 4 cylinder- the one I did is a bigger car with a 6 cylinder engine.
Beautiful car though......

Chris.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Bigger? Those sneaky French and their big cars.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The bigger the car the faster the getaway.....

Chris.


----------

